# Ca not find any information on a LGB 4040 black "Eva" tank car.



## Greg Brown (Sep 22, 2021)

I am wondering what people know about a black LGB 4040 tank car marked with Eva on it. I have found one, only, anywhere on the web, and it does not appear in either the 1986 "Greenberg's Guide To LGB Trains," nor the 1996 Greenberg's Pocket Price Guide, LGB 1968 - 1996, by Bob Roth. Thank you, Greg.


----------



## Greg Brown (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello everyone. I am really stumped on this one! Is this a fake based on the old ESSO tank cars like TEXECO, etc...? Any thoughts? I found one other that had sold, so it does not make any sense, thank you.


----------



## Greg Brown (Sep 22, 2021)

Oh, and here is the box label, showing an "extra: stamp next to the "4040" LGB model number that states "EVA"...?


----------



## Greg Brown (Sep 22, 2021)

I found my answer here: EV Kesselwagen (Tank car) Eva - GartenBahn DatenBank 

Thanks - interesting!


----------

